# Storm My New Whiteface Pearl Male



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Here Is Storm! I got him today and poor guy was tramatized due to me having to get a tire changed and getting lost on the way home but good news is he is healthy besides going through a bad first molt! That breeders tiels were really healthy and in a nice big cage! Cage very clean and his finches were pretty gouldians and healthy as well


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry bout bad quality pics as he is alittle bit skiddish i will try again tomorrow when he settles down alittle bit!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww hes gorgeous


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks He Is Just A Baby To 7 Months! I will have a video of him hopefully up tonight!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

He is pretty to and he is loosing his pearls its his first molt! Man I wanted the pied so bad that he was gonna sell but decided not to he had almost big wide stripes on his back and spots on his yellow breast but they weren't pearl spots! But the guy decided to keep him and i can see why!! The whiteface male had almost a blue tint to him on his back and he was very vocal and he looked like a female whiteface but defiantly a male and i felt sorry for him cause he said that Storm and him were attached to each other but someone supposely were going to buy him. Also the guy had a female pearl that kept coming up to me and he said that is strange cause she doesn't like him or other people but i scratched her head and she liked it! I had to get out of his house before i bought her too! LOL but he said he was gonna sell her but i suggested he set her up with his pied male! She was a pretty pearl too looked like my graystar but slightly different i think smaller


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

How adorable  i think i would of got her aswell lol she did choose you lol


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow what a beautiful bird! So glad you got him, but as Iperry said I probably wouldnt have been able to walk away from the other one too!  I'm a sucker like that


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Well I don't need anymore females at the moment and now i have 2 breeding pairs Storm And Ivory And Graystar And Vulture!


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful boy! Congratulations!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I didn't take these Chris The Breeder Did then he tagged me on facebook so he said i can keep these


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is very kind to give you some photos, storm looks so adorable


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks And Yea He Is A Sweet Heart


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

He looks very handsome -- I just picked up a wf cinnamon pearl pied baby yesterday -- will Storm moult all his pearls out now?


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yea he is molting now and u can tell alittle bit that he is molting his pearls but i think he may keep a few! Yay


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is really pretty  My linnies name is Storm


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats Cool Yea I Had A Hamster Named Stormy But Haven't Named Any Cockatiels Storm Yet And I Asked My Whiteface Pearl In The Car If He Liked Storm And He Chirps So Maybe He Said Yes!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I love all the pearls he has....he'll make pretty daughters lol.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I Think I May Get Some Pieds From Him As Well I Hope If All Go's Well With Him And Ivory! He Looks To Be Possibly Split Pied As Well


----------

